# 20.5.6.rc21



## Jay2tak (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know what was changed in 20.5.6.RC21 update from 20.5.6.RC14 that was pushed to my XL4 last night?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I hope that Margret posts a list of changes soon.


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

Jay2tak said:


> Does anyone know what was changed in 20.5.6.RC21 update from 20.5.6.RC14 that was pushed to my XL4 last night?


'RC' generally means 'release candidate'. This is one step past beta but not yet ready for prime time.

If 'RC' means release candidate, in my my mind, you just got bug fixes over the release candidate previously installed.

Tivo is waiting for someone to complain about something, assuming RC means 'release candidate'. If nobody gripes about anything, the RC will be removed from the next release.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jim1971 said:


> 'RC' generally means 'release candidate'. This is one step past beta but not yet ready for prime time.
> 
> If 'RC' means release candidate, in my my mind, you just got bug fixes over the release candidate previously installed.
> 
> Tivo is waiting for someone to complain about something, assuming RC means 'release candidate'. If nobody gripes about anything, the RC will be removed from the next release.


I'm starting to believe TiVo is getting kickbacks from RC Cola. 

Everybody using anything series 4 or higher is using an "RC". Maybe it means Really Cool?


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm starting to believe TiVo is getting kickbacks from RC Cola.
> 
> Everybody using anything series 4 or higher is using an "RC". Maybe it means Really Cool?


4 tuner premiere 20.5.2a-01-2-750

Really want the guide logos but not enough to be a bug tester.

Also, some programmers from my past were lazy and their 'test' library (AS/400) became production. The new test library was named something else, like test2. You were just supposed to know that if you came in for temp or consulting work. Today, 'change management software' and quality control management are supposed to replace the cowboy approach. FYI.


----------



## watstein (Feb 17, 2005)

I called TiVo today since my premiere for 20.5.6rc21 and my premiere xl4 is still on 20.5.2 and wanted to know why I cannot get the update. They had issues with 20.5.6 on the premieres so they stopped updating they said and in February the will release a new version and update everything I was told.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Jay2tak said:


> Does anyone know what was changed in 20.5.6.RC21 update from 20.5.6.RC14 that was pushed to my XL4 last night?


An attempt for some bug fixes, HDMI and Netflix I think that a few have experienced.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

watstein said:


> They had issues with 20.5.6 on the premieres...


only premieres? there's the biggest understatement of 2016 to date, check the forums, the pain from this update was spread across all platforms.


----------



## cblguy76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jay2tak said:


> Does anyone know what was changed in 20.5.6.RC21 update from 20.5.6.RC14 that was pushed to my XL4 last night?


How do I get these updates? I am in the Tivo Field trials but not getting any of the updates.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cblguy76 said:


> How do I get these updates?


i would try a pm to tivosupport_sarah.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

cblguy76 said:


> How do I get these updates? I am in the Tivo Field trials but not getting any of the updates.


If you are in the field trials, why are you not using that website and forum? That would be the best place to ask.


----------



## cblguy76 (Jul 10, 2012)

When I go to the support trials website it just tells me that I am not enrolled in any projects and there is no access to anything.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

cblguy76 said:


> When I go to the support trials website it just tells me that I am not enrolled in any projects and there is no access to anything.


You should probably email Michaela Logan (or whoever is doing it now) and see what the deal is. When you are put into the field trials your Tivo is connected to a completely different server than us regular people, and usually you get weekly software updates. None of us on this website would have any info as to why its showing that you are not enrolled. When you enrolled in the field trials they wouldve given you all that contact information.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

cblguy76 said:


> When I go to the support trials website it just tells me that I am not enrolled in any projects and there is no access to anything.


If you haven't already, make sure whichever Tivo(s) you would like to volunteer for fieldtrials is added into the list of platforms. After that it's a waiting game, not instant. If they need testers you'll get an invitation.

Fieldtrials are a minor commitment, not just early access to software. You'll be expected to perform tasks on a schedule, report bugs in detail, and provide general feedback.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Jay2tak said:


> Does anyone know what was changed in 20.5.6.RC21 update from 20.5.6.RC14 that was pushed to my XL4 last night?


Recently got this update and long as it doesn't break the basic ability to record, transfer and/or stream recorded material, I'm happy.


----------



## marinrain (Oct 30, 2001)

Seems to me this release LOST some things...when I am looking at My Shows it reverted to my old Series 2 and no longer see/hear what I am watching!##[email protected] why????
and when looking at what is on the different tuners (I have 4) I have to cycle through - thought I used to be able to go directly to a given channel (like I can on my Roamio)??

HD menus fixed it - thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

marinrain said:


> Seems to me this release LOST some things...when I am looking at My Shows it reverted to my old Series 2 and no longer see/hear what I am watching!##[email protected] why????
> and when looking at what is on the different tuners (I have 4) I have to cycle through - thought I used to be able to go directly to a given channel (like I can on my Roamio)??


Go to settings and change back to HD menus.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Go to settings and change back to HD menus.


Thank You...it worked for me. Not sure why they would change it!


----------



## stresstool (Jan 17, 2008)

This release broke a couple of more notable things on my machine (XL4):

The TV guide now is fuzzy. I can barely read it. Yesterday all the text was crisp and clear. The main TiVo menu has crisp text, just the guide and the video in the box isn't sharp anymore either. Yes, I have HD menus enabled. The TV is a 1920x1080 55" Panasonic.

When I switch from watching video to bring up any menu or to switch from viewing any menu back to either live TV or to a recording, the TV goes black for about 5 seconds and reports "No input" then the picture comes back. It didn't do this before this update.

As an aside, or in case it makes any difference, for the last 4 years I have the TV hooked up to the TiVo via component cables. The HDMI interface just sucks and is totally and unbelievably unreliable. I can't tell the difference in picture quality between HDMI and component and, until today, component video has been very dependable.

Any tips? Can I revert to the previous working version of software? If so, how do I do that? Can I disable automatic updates?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

stresstool said:


> This release broke a couple of more notable things on my machine (XL4):
> 
> The TV guide now is fuzzy. I can barely read it. Yesterday all the text was crisp and clear. The main TiVo menu has crisp text, just the guide and the video in the box isn't sharp anymore either. Yes, I have HD menus enabled. The TV is a 1920x1080 55" Panasonic.
> 
> ...


restart the TIVO. Mine did this and after my wife rubbing her eyes thinking it was her I came in and restarted it and the menus and guide are clear.

I have not had issues with HDMI.


----------



## stresstool (Jan 17, 2008)

Things I've done:

Verified it has HD menus.
Set it to SD menus just to see what's different.
Turned off that new logo on channel display.
Restarted it.
Power cycled it.

All no go. Some menus are crystal clear. Just everything on the guide menu is fuzzy even the pix in the upper right corner.


----------



## stresstool (Jan 17, 2008)

Since I had fewer than 5 posts on this forum, it wouldn't let me post a message with a link. So here's my 5th post with a link to a high resolution example of what I'm talking about.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Sometimes the new upgrade will change the video format to the default setting. It happened to me once. I couldn't figure why my picture became fuzzy until I noticed that the video output format was changed. Check the video format settings.


----------



## stresstool (Jan 17, 2008)

worachj said:


> Sometimes the new upgrade will change the video format to the default setting. It happened to me once. I couldn't figure why my picture became fuzzy until I noticed that the video output format was changed. Check the video format settings.


Thanks, that was it. It solved both of my problems.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Unknown to us, our Premiere XL updated itself to this release yesterday. We later found that the update caused all 4 tuners to display "V53" no signal errors. Recordings during this period were blank.

Rebooting the Tivo resolved the problem.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

Argh. This hit a few days ago. Nothing of value added and TiVo Suggestions are missing.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

My 4-tuner Roamio (used for OTA only) got 20.5.6.RC21 a while back, and my 2-tuner Premiere finally got it about 2am Friday (as I recall). I noticed Saturday that the Premiere had only about 8 days of guide data and To Do List. Sometime Sunday the Premiere rebooted itself for no obvious reason, and I noticed that the next service connection was scheduled for only an hour or so later, so I thought maybe that was going to fix something.

That second connection apparently added no more guide data, so I decided to do a Clear Program Information & To Do List. That operation (with one more requested connection) finally extended the guide data to the usual 12 days or so, but in reviewing the To Do List I noticed that PBS NewsHour entries (and possibly others) were missing, so I checked that OnePass. There were actually two 1Ps for the NewsHour, apparently identical. I seem to recall the second one showing up after I scheduled an episode manually (weeks ago), and I left it in out of perverse curiosity.

The strangest thing is that all 1Ps from that point to the bottom of the 1P list had "updating" notations which didn't go away like they would after a 1P entry is moved, making it appear that some program code processing the 1P list to create the To Do List got stuck somehow. When I deleted one of the (apparently duplicate, channel-specific) PBS NewsHour 1Ps, "updating" quickly went away, and then NewsHour entries showed up in the To Do List. Interesting.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Both of mine got it a few days, well nights, ago and all I saw different is that you can turn off the logos for the channels. Or was that there before and I just didn't even notice it? 

Oh yeah, and my RW and FF are sucking reallly bad now! 

As for the logos, while I thought they were kind of cool, what they did was reduce the size of the words so small that I could not read a lot of them so I enjoyed being able to turn them off.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

worachj said:


> Sometimes the new upgrade will change the video format to the default setting. It happened to me once. I couldn't figure why my picture became fuzzy until I noticed that the video output format was changed. Check the video format settings.


this has no effect for me, I have to reboot. Every time. And it happens multiple times a week. So frustrating.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Posting this here if others are having similar issues:

My TiVo Premiere XL model 748000 is glitchy again. Software update about 18 months ago crashed hard drive so I reimaged it at that time. Has been working fine until this update. On locally connected TV it is freezing and stuttering again and across Cat 6 wired connection to other TiVos (XL and XL4) it looses connection. Model is now 6 years old so I am going to upgrade to a 2TB hard drive to see if that corrects my problem - I'll let you know.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JandS said:


> Unknown to us, our Premiere XL updated itself to this release yesterday. We later found that the update caused all 4 tuners to display "V53" no signal errors. Recordings during this period were blank.
> 
> Rebooting the Tivo resolved the problem.


I have found that just unplugging my (Cox rental) Tuning Adaptor and Cable Card for 60 seconds resets the V53 error.


----------

